# Kindred stressing you the f**k out?



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

ESE's (and to a lesser extent LSE's) Ni-polr makes me want to cry sometimes. It's not the Ni-polr on its own, it's the ramming me with demonstrative Se while demanding that impossible things need to happen, now. For instance, ESEs have this habit of waiting until the last second to start throwing a tantrum about something that needed to happen hours ago. Pretty much every time we're leaving the house, my mom likes to come up with a dozen things that are suddenly VERY IMPORTANT (most of them are so trivial that I want to strangle her) so we end up being late. Sometimes her barrage of useless demands coupled with her stubborn refusal to attend to them at a better time triggers major anxiety for me (and yes, it's very real anxiety). Since I was a kid I've preferred to do things without her so that I don't have to deal with her. One of my siblings who is either IEI or EII has been known to actually lose her temper over this stuff and not talk to our mom for days afterward.


The ESEs I know are notoriously late to everything. It's not that I MIND lateness, or ESEs. I actually love ESEs and experience chronic lateness with other friends (most NFs). It's the fact that they never seem to be able to correctly guess how long it's going to take them to get there, and never seem to realize just how long they've made me wait when they arrive, or why I'm frustrated about this. I told my mom that if I'm going somewhere with my SEE brother and it takes us ten minutes to get there, I have to allot her at least twenty for the same distance. Some types find this mildly annoying but I find it extremely depressing. YES, I know I'm overreacting. In a casual setting we get on pretty well but the Ni-polr just makes me flinch. I KNOW it's something I need to be more understanding of but it's just... so... gah. XD


Does anyone else experience this sort of frustration with kindred relations? I've seen a similar love/hate effect with ILI/IEI and SEI/SLI but I always thought that could've just been an issue of strongly differing values.


----------

